# To-go Boho hairstyle!!



## justavari (May 1, 2012)

It is a super easy Boho style look can be done in 5 mins!

Perfect for school or shopping day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Enjoy!


----------



## mszJessica (May 3, 2012)

I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *justavari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a super easy Boho style look can be done in 5 mins!
> 
> ...


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 7, 2012)

Wow, that is easy and very lovely! I can't wait to give it a try; my hair is about as long as yours so it should work well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for sharing!


----------

